# Help



## ash28 (2009 Február 3)

Én középiskolás vagyok és ki szeretnék költözni Kanadába egy torontói családhoz. Az a baj, hogy nem ismerek ott senkit. Tud valaki segíteni? Egyáltalán lehetséges így kiköltözni? Cserediák programmal nem szeretnék kimenni, mert drága.


----------



## bghlaci (2009 Március 22)

Sok szerencset baratom, kelleni fog.


----------



## szakidani (2009 Március 23)

ash28 írta:


> Én középiskolás vagyok és ki szeretnék költözni Kanadába egy torontói családhoz. Az a baj, hogy nem ismerek ott senkit. Tud valaki segíteni? Egyáltalán lehetséges így kiköltözni? Cserediák programmal nem szeretnék kimenni, mert drága.



<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CSZAKID%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Első nekirugaszkodásra, fuss neki (ne a falnak) az itt található és ezzel a témával foglalkozó rovatoknak.
Tájékozódj, gondolkozz, összegezz és aztán gyere a kérdésekkel! 
Mert ez az indítás eléggé komolytalan és zavaró azok számára, akik időt, komolyságot és energiát áldoznak itt ezen a fórumon az emberek tájékoztatására!


----------



## ancsa1982 (2010 Június 13)

Jo napot kivanok segitsegre volna szuksegem! Keresek egy Vasas Janos nevu embert aki Magyarorszagrol 1956 ban menekult el Kanadaba. Amugy karpataljai volt az egesz csaladja. Szeretnem megtalalni, a nagymamam szeretne rola tudni mi van vele. Amikor att koltozott "patko" jeligevel uzent a szuloknek haza. Csak ennyit tudok rola. Elore is koszonom!


----------

